# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Laptop vaio VGN B100B có nâng cấp ổ cứng được không?

## mrtrong181

máy vaio vgn b100b của mình ổ cứng chỉ có 40gb, mình muốn nầng cấp lên, không biết có đc không?
các bạn chỉ giáo giúp vơi?
xin cảm ơn!

----------


## panda41

chắc chắn là được đó bạn. bạn có thể mua về để thay hoặc đem đến trung tâm có uy tín để thay. mình nghĩ hiện nay tốt nhất thì nên mua về thay. hihi!

chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## thuongdo07

> máy vaio vgn b100b của mình ổ cứng chỉ có 40gb, mình muốn nầng cấp lên, không biết có đc không?
> các bạn chỉ giáo giúp vơi?
> xin cảm ơn!


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin được góp ý như sau: 

về nâng cấp laptop thì chỉ có thể nâng cấp hdd và ram, về cpu thì nâng cấp là tương đối khó, bạn có thể mang máy qua trung tâm bh của đăng khoa các bạn nv bên mình sẽ giúp bạn nâng cấp máy cách tốt nhất. 

chúc bạn thành công.

----------

